# Holes and cracks



## Paul21 (Dec 9, 2018)

After planing my rough cut cherry for a project I find I have a knot hole and a couple cracks. Instead of going to buy more wood I’ve opted to try and fill what I have. After a little research on the internet, I found system three epoxy resin. I have never use this before and figured this would be a good project to cut my teeth on. Any opinions or advice or other options would be appreciated. I am planning on using trans tint to try and get the closest color match.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know if transtint would mix with the epoxy. Better try it on a little sample of it first. I know they make a special colorant just for epoxy. 

If it were me I would use bondo. It's cheaper and I know it can be tinted with a universal tinting color. You just have to make the color a little less red than the desired color to allow for the color of the red hardener. If the color isn't red at all a hardener made for fiberglass resin could be used.


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Paul21 said:


> After planing my rough cut cherry for a project I find I have a knot hole and a couple cracks. Instead of going to buy more wood I’ve opted to try and fill what I have. After a little research on the internet, I found system three epoxy resin. I have never use this before and figured this would be a good project to cut my teeth on. Any opinions or advice or other options would be appreciated. I am planning on using trans tint to try and get the closest color match.


Hi Paul,

First I think such alleged "flaws" in wood just add character and charm...but that's just my asthetic and perceptive. I'm glad you are not cutting them out and trying to embrace there presence.

I don't believe (even though some have and try to use it) Transtint is a good mix with any epoxy on the market I know of...???...I would either stick with a known tinting method (like dry oxide/mineral pigments) or whatever a manufacture approves and recommends for there epoxies...Maybe it will work with some?

I'm more of a "traditional person" for most of the work I do, but some of it (like vivariums and the like) I use a lot of epoxy. I have used West, Polygem and countless others. At this point, I'm enjoying results from Ecopoxy. I like the company, there formulations, food safe and environment based, and there on hands help with clients. Give them a try if you not set on anything just yet...

I would also offer an aesthetic perceptive and insight (or way of thinking?) about such repair work. These can be addressed without epoxies at all and in more traditional formats and cost less to do. The range of methods is just about endless from molten gold, silver (!!$$) to copper, aluminum, pewter, etc. all the way to stone, lime mortar methods, and just plan old wood. Another quick one is just dipping toothpicks, bamboo skews or slivers of wood in a glue like Titebond III and sticking them in the knot whole of fissures/checks until they are filled. Cut off with a flush cut saw (or the like) and plan the surface smooth. When I have done this on projects it often ends up looking like "birds eye" grain...Just some food for thought!!!

The methods I use and think of have there foundation in the principles of:

Kintsugi 金継ぎ and Wabi-sabi 侘寂

Enjoy, and I look forward to see the outcome...

j


----------

